# Pumkin Brittle Question



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Does anyone know why in a few recipes they add baking soda in pumkin brittle? THANK YOU


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The baking soda causes an explosion of gas in the hot syrup. If you can get it out of the pan and onto a greased sheet pan fast enough, you get a lighter product. Syrup alone cooked that hot will be like glass, clear and brittle. Depending on how much baking soda, you can get something almost like volcanic foam.
Too much soda and you can really taste it though. I have a recipe for some stuff from Australia called honeycomb which really takes it to the limit, if you're interested. Quick and fun to make.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

So what would happen if i dont use baking soda?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"Syrup alone cooked that hot will be like glass, clear and brittle."

see above


----------



## marmalade (Sep 29, 2003)

Pumpkin brittle? Recipe please? Please?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Pumpking brittle - 2 1/2 sheet pans 

4 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups water
3 cups pumpkin seeds or any nut basically
1/2 t baking soda
carmalize sugar and water and add seeds to coat. Add soda and stire well and place on lightly oiled sheet pans . Baking soda makes a softer and whiter brittle..

pat..


----------



## marmalade (Sep 29, 2003)

OOOhhh - pumpkin SEED brittle! Thank you!


----------

